

San Diego: join us for Hacker News meetup #17 (Fri 5/27) - rubiety
http://anyvite.com/ubjzutgusi

======
andrewvc
The SD Meetups are, apparently, better at coordinating voting on HN than any
other HN meetup.

(that's not a criticism, just an observation. I think it's totally fair, but I
run LA HN <http://www.meetup.com/Los-Angeles-Hacker-News/> , and we rarely hit
front page, despite having 50+ attendees at most meetups, and 352 meetup
members).

~~~
compumike
As the HN community grows, it seems harder and harder for these meetup posts
to make the homepage at all. While I can understand why YC might not be quick
to "endorse" or link to any particular local HN groups, is there some possible
middle ground? For example, a monthly post which somehow lists all of that
month's upcoming local HN meetup events around the world? I think a lot of
people don't realize that they can just do a web search for [city name] +
"hacker news", and something like that might at least make it periodically
apparent that such local gatherings exist. Other suggestions welcome!

